

Impressed by FBI trojan, Germans write their own—and national scandal ensues - Sato
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2011/10/impressed-by-fbi-trojan-germans-write-their-ownand-national-scandal-ensues.ars

======
bediger
These are both Windows trojans. Does the FBI/Stasi/Whatever have Mac OSX, and
more importantly, Linux trojans? If not, why not? Surely some criminals prefer
Macs, or even Linux.

